# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Clear2Pay met en oeuvre son Open Payment Framework pour BNP Paribas dans la rgion Asie Pacifique

## Mejdi20

*Clear2Pay met en oeuvre son Open Payment Framework pour BNP Paribas dans la rgion Asie Pacifique*

Bruxelles/Singapour, 24 Aot 2010 - Clear2Pay, fournisseur technologique international de solutions de paiement de nouvelle gnration pour les tablissements financiers annonce aujourdhui que BNP Paribas a slectionn lOpen Payment Framework (OPF) pour mettre en uvre une plateforme de paiements centralise pour 13 de ses filiales en Asie. Ce Hub de paiements rgional grera depuis Singapour, dans un premier temps, tous les paiements provenant de Thailande, de Taiwan, de Core et du Vietnam.

BNP Paribas est une des 6 premires banques mondiales et est prsente dans plus de 80 pays avec plus de 200 000 collaborateurs. Elle intervient dans les activits de conseil et de marchs de capitaux ainsi que dans les mtiers de financement (Corporate & Investment Banking) et offre un ensemble de solutions intgres aux investisseurs privs et institutionnels (Investment solutions), incluant des services de gestion des paiements et du patrimoine depuis ses filiales bases en Asie. Le projet de hub de paiements rgional est n du besoin de sinterfacer avec les diffrents canaux de BNP Paribas, un ensemble de systmes internes ainsi que diffrents systmes de gestion des paiements domestiques, de masse et gros montants, en utilisant les normes et formats locaux de chacun des pays. Cette complexit a impos la mise en uvre dun hub, capable de faciliter non seulement les changes internes mais aussi la gestion des liquidits et de la compensation.

 Le projet initial tait centr sur la notion critique de support multi-langues, et il est vite devenu vident quune approche du type Open Payment Framework pourrait apporter une vraie valeur ajoute  notre dmarche. La mise en uvre de cette plateforme nous permettra dobtenir une vision consolide de toutes les transactions de paiement gres par chaque pays en Asie Pacifique. Elle nous permet galement de profiter dune intgration transparente avec nos applications actuelles, comme Connexis ou encore SwiftNet  l'avenir, et dtre en mesure d'offrir des services de parsing  d'autres banques tierces. En parallle, cela nous permettra dviter toute perturbation de nos systmes et interfaces existants issue de la conduite du changement,  nous confie Detlef von Eiff, Chief Information Officer (CIO) de BNP Paribas Asie-Pacifique.

Il ajoute :  Ce projet est dune importance stratgique pour le Groupe et sera crucial dans notre business autour du cash management en Asie Pacifique, rgion qui continue de faire preuve dune forte activit et dun niveau de croissance conomique. 

Michel Akkermans, Chairman et Chief Executive Officer (CEO) de Clear2Pay ajoute: La notion de hubs de paiements rgionaux est lobjet de frquentes discussions de par le monde. Il est dautant plus dactualit pour les banques ayant une forte prsence rgionale, et qui veulent se donner les moyens dtre comptitives au niveau local. BNP Paribas a fait le choix courageux dagir et dinvestir lanne o le secteur financier connat en Europe une priode difficile. Nous sommes honors de travailler avec un partenaire ayant une telle vision et notre engagement  ses cts,  travers nos filiales en Asie, mais aussi en Europe, est particulirement fort. Notre coopration est dautant plus importante quelle sassoit sur notre passion commune : simplifier les paiements pour rpondre aux attentes des marchs et des clients .

* propos de Clear2Pay*

Clear2Pay, prcurseur dans le domaine des technologies de paiement, fournit des solutions universelles pour le traitement fiable, rapide et simple des paiements. La socit, dont le sige social se trouve  Bruxelles en Belgique, accompagne les banques et les socits financires dans leur offre de services de paiement. La technologie de Clear2Pay permet de rduire les frais de traitement des transactions et d'offrir des services de paiement innovants, attrayants et dfiant toute concurrence. Les solutions de paiement de Clear2Pay garantissent aux entreprises de proposer  leurs clients des moyens de paiement en ligne simples et exclusifs, des applications de commerce lectronique, des services de transferts de fonds ou de paiement de dtail. Elles couvrent les ordres de paiement, le reporting, la liaison avec les systmes back office de traitement, la compensation (interne et externe) et le rglement. En outre, la socit commercialise des outils de test pour la validation Integri de bout en fin de paiement, le ticketing et les applications mobiles. Parmi les rfrences de Clear2Pay figurent des institutions financires mondiales de premier plan telles quING, Banco Santander, Crdit Agricole, VISA, MasterCard, BNP Paribas, The Federal Reserve, PBS (Danemark), The People Bank of China (PBOC), Bank of East Asia,  ANZ and Commonwealth Bank. Clear2Pay est implant en Belgique, en France, aux Pays-Bas, en Pologne, en Espagne, au Royaume-Uni, au Sngal, aux tats-Unis, en Australie, en Chine, en Malaisie, et  Singapour et emploie actuellement plus de 600 personnes. Pour en savoir plus, rendez-vous sur le site www.clear2pay.com.

----------

